# Our Boy Zeus



## gemmaleigh66 (May 27, 2009)

Our Samoyed puppy Zeus who is now 6 months old


----------



## gemmaleigh66 (May 27, 2009)

and some more....


----------



## gemmaleigh66 (May 27, 2009)

and a few more lol


----------



## gemmaleigh66 (May 27, 2009)

last but not least....


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

He's beautiful, I go walking with a Sami, lovely dogs


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Omfg he is gorgeous!!


----------



## gemmaleigh66 (May 27, 2009)

MrRustyRead said:


> Omfg he is gorgeous!!


he sure bloody is


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

gemmaleigh66 said:


> he sure bloody is


ive never met a male one, i always get asked with the one i walk as she is so fluffy you would never know, they do always assume she is a girl though ha.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh my, I think I'm a little bit in love with your dog! :001_wub:

What a stunner!! *Gets SWAG bag at the ready...*


----------



## HandsomeHound (Sep 1, 2012)

What a beautiful looking dog.:thumbup:


----------



## Rah (Sep 26, 2012)

Beautiful dog, looks very content


----------

